# Help introducing new dog to current dog



## bk_odphi (Aug 4, 2014)

We got a new poodle on Saturday, he is a mini poodle, about 1 year 7 months, he was a stray and we got him from the local shelter, he was only there about 2 days....

We currently have a toy poodle, he is 1 year 4 months. We followed all the steps we saw in ASPAs guide to introducing new dogs, but once we brought them home, they keep squaring off. The toy poodle we have had as a puppy so he is being very territorial and agressive, but doesnt get physical, he will try to box out the other dog and block him from going to where he wants to go. If we have one dog on one side, and the other dog on the opposide side, they will do the circle sniff and try to get closer to growl. They are ok when they are outside for the most part, on leashes they basically ignore eachother, but in the backyard they will face off, and sometimes get physical. 

I am most worried because the Toy poodle has the heart of a big dog and I am afraid he will get hurt. The bigger poodle will go straight for the toy and not growl, but try to bite him in the front leg or tail or ear, and I have seen him try to scratch as well, so its hard to know when they are trying to friendly or when he is going to go after him. The bites seem harmless, like a dog would chew on a toy but I dont want to take the chance of something bad happening.

We separate them when they growl but keep them near so they can get used to eachothers presence, but it hasnt really gotten better (its been 2 days now)....I would have thought they figured out who is the dominant one by now but it seems like it will never end! I could be freaking out but I am just very concerned for them both.

They are both getting snipped tomorrow, which will hopefully end a lot of this agression, but I still would like to make sure the transition is done the right way so they can love eachother. 

Does anyone have suggestions on how to help ease the new dog into the family, and how long this should typically last?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I replied at your other thread, but will recopy it here.

I would keep them apart but able to see each other for a few days. Give the new dog a chance to settle in a bit. Make sure that you give extra attention to your tpoo since he was there first and it is understandable that his nose is a bit out of joint over this. Take advantage of the settings where they act ok together to teach leave it as a way to get them to disengage each other. Don't leave them loose unsupervised until you get things straightened out.

Please ask again if that doesn't seem to help.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Be patient and give lots of supervision. It sounds like your toy is a bit jealous. Putting your mini in a kennel when things get stressful might help and maintain a safe environment. Both dogs have a lot of change going on Good for you giving another dog a home...good luck and be patient


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe try "taking turns" - they both sit (probably best on very short leashes in this case), their names are called, and they get treats (little tidbits, not big kongs) in front of each other. the purpose is to create a positive association with each other and to teach that both are favored. not guaranteed to work, but it has worked with some dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like that idea patk.


----------

